#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  roadies

## partydrivein

what if roadies ran the world?
YouTube - What if roadies ran the world?
Rock and roll acid test 3- roadies
YouTube - Roadies Rock And Roll Acid Test

let the comments roll... :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

vette filmpkes!

die crew van het 2de filmpje wil ik anders wel eens meenemen op een klus waar alles in het 100 loopt  :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

Beetje onzinnige test op deze manier.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Beetje onzinnige test op deze manier.



Je kunt er ook een beetje de humor van inzien...

----------


## partydrivein

@ Melo-G
_maar heb je niet goed gekeken/geluisterd?_
_het krat had dezelfde impact op de grond als een volgeladen tourbus vol met apperatuur._

vond het zelf wel knap dat alles was gerapareerd binnen het kwartier :EEK!: 
dat was mij zeker niet gelukt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

> Beetje onzinnige test op deze manier.



je hebt onlangs nog gewerkt met zo'n superroadie..haha :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

********, eat your heart out...

Haha

@lex

----------


## deurklink

> Beetje onzinnige test op deze manier.



Gelukkig is alles wat mark doet heel zinnig  :Wink:  Ben benieuwd wat een " roadie " doet als ie in zo'n situatie komt als in Almere schouwburg eerder deze week! nieuws uit Flevoland ... Lange leve sprinkler installaties!! 

Dweilen of doorgaan  :Big Grin: ?

p.s. Gelukkig dacht hij toch nog even aan al die mensen...

----------


## partydrivein

Tja ik had toch mijn aperatuur veilig gesteld, no matter what!

Het is wel lullig dat je je show hiervoor moet stoppen...

----------


## Lighting

> Tja ik had toch mijn aperatuur veilig gesteld, no matter what!
> 
> Het is wel lullig dat je je show hiervoor moet stoppen...



ik heb een vraag HOE...??

je licht hangt in trekken......de sprinkler hangt daar boven????
1e rij nat ..........dus ook de P.A. nat????
toneel nat.......dus alles op het podium nat

HOE had jij je spullen veilig gesteld....je spullen snel afgebroken????
Heb jij enig idee hoeveel water er uit een sprinkler installatie komt.....ik denk dat je 30 sec hebt voor dat je schade aan je apparatuur hebt.

Leg eens uit ik ben erg benieuwd.

Lighting

----------


## djspeakertje

ik denk dat ie dat filmpje met de 15 minuten fix van die roadies bedoelt, en anders ben ik ook wel ERG nieuwsgierig hoe hij dat zou flikken. ik heb zelf een keertje ge-assistent-techniekert bij een schoolmusical(dit jaar weer) en daar hadden we echt geen zeiltjes over de pa en het licht "voor het geval dat de sprinklers zomaar aangaan"

daan

----------


## cris

> what if roadies ran the world?
> YouTube - What if roadies ran the world?
> Rock and roll acid test 3- roadies
> YouTube - Roadies Rock And Roll Acid Test
> 
> let the comments roll...



Hey 

In het filmpje 1 laten ze een Motorola telefoon zien wel is dat..

----------


## deurklink

> ik denk dat ie dat filmpje met de 15 minuten fix van die roadies bedoelt, en anders ben ik ook wel ERG nieuwsgierig hoe hij dat zou flikken. ik heb zelf een keertje ge-assistent-techniekert bij een schoolmusical(dit jaar weer) en daar hadden we echt geen zeiltjes over de pa en het licht "voor het geval dat de sprinklers zomaar aangaan"
> 
> daan



't zal wel een lange verzekerings kwestie worden!

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

dit is een incident, hoe vaak komt dit nou voor jongens :Wink: 

Water + Apparatuur = fout... Maar een beetje PAR kan wel tegen water en mits de stroom op tijd wordt afgeschakeld (in ons theater gaat de krachtstroom er zodra er een brandmelding wordt gegeven automatisch af) valt de schade nog wel mee. Goed laten opdrogen! :Stick Out Tongue:  

Met je PA wordt het anders natuurlijk, en je movingheads zullen het zeker ook niet fijn vinden. 

Kwam laatst nog op dit forum een filmpje tegen van 2 verzopen VariLites in hun kist :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 4AC

> Hey 
> 
> In het filmpje 1 laten ze een Motorola telefoon zien wel is dat..



Ik neem aan dat je je afvraagt welk modelletje dit is?
Poeh poeh
dat is ook wel érg lastig.
Meestal bij een reclame zie je aan het eind van wie de reclame is.
Dat is hier ook het geval.
Je ziet zelfs een [FONT=Arial]internetlinkje[/FONT] [FONT=Arial]aan het eind van het filmpje.
Dus, ga naar die site en je ziet zowat gelijk dat het gaat om een motorola i576...

Geen dank,

Teun
[/FONT]

----------

